# 3rd wading limit this year!!!!



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

:thumbup: went for a couple hrs last night in the ICW and managed to pick away at a limit of flatties from! 13" to 17". i saw 9 around 1 dock and i got the 6 that were legal.:thumbup:
i saw blisterbows out there to but don't know how he did yet.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Damn it man!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG!!!! You are smoking em this year!!!!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

very nice!! congrat's....I'll be trying for the first time this year, and looking forward to it....the light finally came and very nice, should work good....any other pointers for a beginner I should know about?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice mess of flatties Cliff !!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

ironman172 said:


> very nice!! congrat's....I'll be trying for the first time this year, and looking forward to it....the light finally came and very nice, should work good....any other pointers for a beginner I should know about?


take your time and have fun!!
and use a long stringer. i forgot to mention that i had another shark bite one of my flounder again last night. i didn't know till i was cleaning them.one of them had a fresh 4" wide bite that didn't get through all the way.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

would that be a rope or cord stringer and NOT a metal one that might flash and attract other fish like a lure (the flash)


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

dayyyaammmnn nice!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

ironman172 said:


> would that be a rope or cord stringer and NOT a metal one that might flash and attract other fish like a lure (the flash)


i use a 25' blue cord that has *metal *clips on it from mustad.
now that i think about it,iv'e never had a shark bite my catch till i started using this stringer. maybe it is the clips flashing that is making them come to it.
something to ponder.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

cobe killer said:


> i use a 25' blue cord that has *metal *clips on it from mustad.
> now that i think about it,iv'e never had a shark bite my catch till i started using this stringer. maybe it is the clips flashing that is making them come to it.
> something to ponder.


that is why I asked...I would think any metal flash would attract something 
I think I'll use a corded one where you string through the fish and let slide to the end
.


----------



## doubletake (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice looking flatties....


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

The last fish in a wading limit I gigged in the Gulf a couple of weeks ago was the biggest on the stringer and she spooked as soon as the light hit her. I gave chase and she buried up. When I was cleaning her I noticed a large still bleeding shark bite wound on the back half of the body. Poor thing just had a bad night altogether. Explains why she spooked and didn't go far enough to get away from me.


----------



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

*stringer*

when not just attach a line to a galvanized wash tub and float your catch in it?


----------



## moe (Aug 9, 2013)

I recently started using a wading basket like this http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/tournament-choice-deluxe-float-well/pid-13987?N=845454864


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

moe said:


> I recently started using a wading basket like this http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/tournament-choice-deluxe-float-well/pid-13987?N=845454864


iv'e used one of those b4 that someone had with them but never got one for myself. may have to check it out though.:thumbup:


----------



## jgc (Aug 19, 2013)

I used a wading basket from Academy for quite a few years when I wade fished. Had too many stories from people I fished with having stringers come up with substantially shortened fish than they put on. Only problem is you can only go so shallow if their are shells - they can snag. Last few trips I have not used it as a stringer. I might have used one as a bait bucket instead (I also have a smaller one for bait).

fwiw I think my brother managed to get a short fish last time he went out - but he was surf fishing, so sharks are a bit more common. One of the last times I fished with him I remember us cutting the trip a bit short when we started to see nice sized sharks in the break about 15' in front of us. The sunlight allowed us to see through the top of the waves and get some really good looks at our competition.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

moe said:


> I recently started using a wading basket like this http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/tournament-choice-deluxe-float-well/pid-13987?N=845454864


++ that.


----------



## moe (Aug 9, 2013)

Yea they will snag on shells and rocks and it will be a pain. Where I go, It's usually just sand.


----------

